# Prix de l'iPad 1 après la sortie du 3



## hugo38510 (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si, avec la sortie de l'iPad 4G, le prix de l'iPad 1 d'occasion va diminuer. Si oui de combien environ ? (je parle de l'iPad 1 16go wifi). En sachant que ce modèle est en vente dans les alentours de 200-250 &#8364;.

Merci.


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mars 2012)

Non quand un nouveau modèle sort généralement les anciens ont tendance à augmenter c'est bien connu.....

Pour le montant exact si je remets la main sur ma boule de cristal je te dis....


----------

